# Brutal how this forum is against facial hair despite all women prefers it



## oldcell (Dec 30, 2021)

- All study show women prefer men with facial hair, heavy stubble most attractive, clean shaven least attractive

- All women i talked IRL prefers facial hair

- Most followeg IG models have facial hair ( Batem, Di Vaio, MArlon T.,Gandy, etc)

- All superhero hunks have facial hair ( Hemsworth Momoa etc)

- Clean shaven as older man most looks creepy, untrustworthy, pedo etc

Brutal incel overload here ignoring the facts and market coping becasue they cant grow a beard


----------



## hebbewem (Dec 30, 2021)

You should have a stubble but if you need a beard you should just go trans


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Dec 30, 2021)

i can grow a full beard and i look like a swarthy arab so no


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Dec 30, 2021)

Amnesia said that facial hair is a curse, most of the forum are his lap dogs so they agree with him


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Dec 30, 2021)

Leonardo DiCaprio said:


> i can grow a full beard and i legit look like a swarthy arab so no


You have to shape and maintain it, I look subhuman with a unmaintained beard too


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 30, 2021)

oldcell said:


> - All study show women prefer men with facial hair, heavy stubble most attractive, clean shaven least attractive
> 
> - All women i talked IRL prefers facial hair
> 
> ...



All women prefer it because most men are recessed and downward grown with long faces today due to growing up with nerd-neck looking at their smart-phones and mouth breathing like a mofo

If they had good lower facial thirds they wouldn't need all that bum-fluff

This site sees through beard fraud and knows it's cope

Only niggas that get away with it are wide skulled niggas that are tall


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Dec 30, 2021)

i look like shit with beard cant even grow it properly


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Dec 30, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> If they had good lower facial thirds they wouldn't need all that bum-fluff


You could literally use that logic with ANY looksmax

Muh hair is cope for wimp skulls 

Muh lifts are cope, just be taller bro!


----------



## oldcell (Dec 30, 2021)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Amnesia said that facial hair is a curse, most of the forum are his lap dogs so they agree with him


Amnesia is retarded

HE previously was talking about his dates and how every single female told she much prefers him with facial hair even tagged me

Dont listen to him he even have zero social circle too


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 30, 2021)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> You could literally use that logic with ANY looksmax
> 
> Muh hair is cope for wimp skulls
> 
> Muh lifts are cope, just be taller bro!



The point is beard-frauding only works on certain skulls and heights

That's why these normies look retarded doing it and they just don't realise it


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Dec 30, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> The point is beard-frauding only works on certain skulls and heights
> 
> That's why these normies look retarded doing it and they just don't realise it


I suppose so, regardless everyone should at least try it


----------



## NotoriousLoser (Dec 30, 2021)

a beard is not important. if you look good without a beard and look even better with a beard, it is a plus point but if you look good with ONLY a beard and without a beard like a gollum, you have lost.


----------



## Effortless (Dec 30, 2021)

Beards ascends most men because most men are recessed thus why women say they prefer beards. If you have a good jaw and chin you can get away without having a beard and it wouldn't matter at all.

If you have a good jaw and chin might as well show it off.


----------



## the BULL (Dec 30, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> All women prefer it because most men are recessed and downward grown with long faces today due to growing up with nerd-neck looking at their smart-phones and mouth breathing like a mofo
> 
> If they had good lower facial thirds they wouldn't need all that bum-fluff
> 
> ...


clean shaven while you're young , stubble as an adult and long beard as an oldcel 
without good beard genetics you're doomed to expire very soon


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 30, 2021)

Having any kind of facial hair is retarded if you have bones + lean as a young guy


----------



## oldcell (Dec 30, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> Having any kind of facial hair is retarded if you have bones + lean as a young guy


Even if u have 10/10 bones and lean, u will always looks better with light stubble

Ian Sommerhalder or Rodrigo Diaz examples, both gain 1+ pls with light stubble


----------



## .👽. (Dec 30, 2021)

its because niggas here want 14yo girls jfl. 

but yea most women want some sort of beard i did some anonymous surverys about it also


----------



## geezcel (Dec 30, 2021)

i need stubble asap all girls love it 
over if u have to apply minox to ur cheeks jfl my genetics were destined for twink life


----------



## forevergymcelling (Dec 30, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> All women prefer it because most men are recessed and downward grown with long faces today due to growing up with nerd-neck looking at their smart-phones and mouth breathing like a mofo
> 
> If they had good lower facial thirds they wouldn't need all that bum-fluff
> 
> ...


This applies to beard only

3mm stubble enhances your lower third (if its good enough)


----------



## Slasher (Dec 30, 2021)

oldcell said:


> - All study show women prefer men with facial hair, heavy stubble most attractive, clean shaven least attractive
> 
> - All women i talked IRL prefers facial hair
> 
> ...


It Depends On The Race, Asian Sissies Can't Grow Facial Hair At All.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Dec 30, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> The point is beard-frauding only works on certain skulls and heights
> 
> That's why these normies look retarded doing it and they just don't realise it


would beard frauding work well with me? Or should I just remain clean shaved?


----------



## Lmao (Dec 30, 2021)

gay men dont tend to like facial hair


----------



## aBetterMii (Dec 30, 2021)

I look better without stubble


----------



## wollet2 (Dec 30, 2021)

they prefer facial hair on men not on subhumans

also if youre gl it will not be a deal breaker and facial hair is a mess to have. clear soft skin feels better to urself


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 30, 2021)

oldcell said:


> - All study show women prefer men with facial hair, heavy stubble most attractive, clean shaven least attractive
> 
> - All women i talked IRL prefers facial hair
> 
> ...


Your the one coping @Amnesia


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 30, 2021)

.👽. said:


> its because niggas here want 14yo girls jfl.
> 
> but yea most women want some sort of beard i did some anonymous surverys about it also


----------



## CFW432 (Dec 30, 2021)

Women know beards are most likely frauding, and make fun of it all the time.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 30, 2021)

CFW432 said:


> Women know beards are most likely frauding, and make fun of it all the time.


Stop this low iq cope

We are talking about Bateman tier facial hair, not cope big beards

Anyone who disagree is literally an idiot, i stated pure facts, and might state eve more facts


----------



## CFW432 (Dec 30, 2021)

oldcell said:


> Stop this low iq cope
> 
> We are talking about Bateman tier facial hair, not cope big beards
> 
> Anyone who disagree is literally an idiot, i stated pure facts, and might state eve more facts





oldcell said:


> Anyone who disagree is literally an idiot, i stated pure facts, and might state eve more facts


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Dec 30, 2021)

i have facial hair but im incel. why???


----------



## Xangsane (Dec 30, 2021)

Not zoomer or Asian women though.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 30, 2021)

light stubble (3-4 days of growth max) + robust lower third = insane sex appeal. u can't be hot to women without that combo


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Dec 30, 2021)

The problem is that some blackpillers go to the extreme of their theories to the point where they're even more deluded than normies.
Those saying that having a stubble is a failo are the same that will say that lifting is cope.


----------



## Kingkellz (Dec 30, 2021)

oldcell said:


> - All study show women prefer men with facial hair, heavy stubble most attractive, clean shaven least attractive
> 
> - All women i talked IRL prefers facial hair
> 
> ...


Totally legit. 

I usually rock light to heavy stubble and one day I went clean shaven to switch things up. The first girl that saw me playfully said "ew get away from me, why'd you shave!?" 
You could tell she was visibly upset to see me without stubble (btw my lower third is decent not amazing but not bad either).

There was even this video on YouTube where 2 identical twins were asking girls who's hotter? The twin with stubble won over the twin who was clean shaven. 

I've even posted research papers on this site proving light to heavy stubble is ideal. Full on beards and clean shaven were the least attractive especially for STRs (funny how this forum is so obsessed with slaying but refuse to grow something that can increase chances of slaying jfl).


Leonardo DiCaprio said:


> i can grow a full beard and i look like a swarthy arab so no


Full beards aren't even ideal. Just grow light stubble. 
Use the brio beardscape trimmer and learn to properly groom facial hair. 
When done correctly it can only help you.


qwertyqazqwerty said:


> i look like shit with beard cant even grow it properly


*5% minox
Microneedling with derminator 2*
Tretinoin 
Biotin 
Oral castor oil



.👽. said:


> its because niggas here want 14yo girls jfl.


Most niggas here are deluded and stupid. They take it too far with this prime jb cope.


Xangsane said:


> Not zoomer or Asian women though.


Not true but who even cares about the opinion of flatfaced gooks? They are bottom of the barrel no man should be eager to reproduce with them (with the occasional exception ofc).


----------



## Deleted member 16279 (Dec 30, 2021)

Great thread
Lmao @ the morons who say otherwise
facial hair (if trimmed perfectly) inhances your face to women 
Clean shave looks try hard and asexual 
All super models and attractive men have a heavy stubble/scruff


----------



## PikachuCandy (Dec 30, 2021)

qwertyqazqwerty said:


> i look like shit with beard cant even grow it properly


Same.


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Dec 30, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> Same.


i believe you


----------



## Clark69 (Dec 30, 2021)

Stubbles 

unfortunately i can't grow one


----------



## oldcell (Dec 30, 2021)

Clark69 said:


> Stubbles
> 
> unfortunately i can't grow one


NAh his stubble is cope

He has godly lower third he looks much better clean shaven


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Dec 30, 2021)

L


Prettyboy said:


> Having any kind of facial hair is retarded if you have bones + lean as a young guy


ooking forward to getting bimax and being an angular hollow cheek clean shaven chad like you


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 30, 2021)

I am speaking about ME and my lived experience. There are definitely pros and cons to both

Speaking from what real women I have met and slept with have told me this is what I can report:


Mostt have said I look better with facial hair (7-10 day growth specifically) These women tend to be 20 or older but even a few 18 year olds said it too. Maybe 20 percent said they prefer me clean shaven over facial hair however this mainly had to do with the feel and scratch that facial hair can cause against their own skin.

One con though is all girls I have met told me I look older with facial hair, that I go from looking 22-25 to late 20's and given I age fraud and want to get as young as girls as possible this is the main reason I stay clean shaven.

Also with facial hair, even a few days growth I significantly lose my hollow cheek look. Given this is such a halo and real women have mentioned it before I stay clean shaven as well. Given mot men do not have hollow cheeks I can see why this is a moot point

Also I am narcy af, I just love looking at myself with the runway male model pheno, hollow cheeks and zygo arch totally prominent. I also stay clean shaven for myself and I love seeing my bones over facial hair.

However, another anecdote, the one time I had a 15 year old literally come up to me and flirt and try to get me to take her home to watch a movie to my place was a night I happened to be clean shaven, dunno if the same woulda happened if I had been rocking stubble that night, I will never know because I never talked to that girl again, but just throwing that out there


TLDR I stay clean shaven because I look younger and want to appeal to the youngest girls possible and I al GL enough that I dont need stubble to increase my looks even tho most women have said I look better with it


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 30, 2021)

Easy just stubble for me


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 30, 2021)

If you can grow stubble then do it. Otherwise shave. That's the rule


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 30, 2021)

If you can grow stubble then do it. Otherwise shave. That's the rule


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 30, 2021)

I look way worse with a beard and I probably have the best beard genetics on this forum, but a woman's opinion is not something I care about when it comes to these things so I will continue shaving it off weekly.


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 30, 2021)

Show study .. I wanna see what age are those girls ? I think girls under 22 prefer clean shave look


----------



## Pendejo (Dec 30, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Your the one coping @Amnesia


Of course a neotenous teenager like you would say this 😂


----------



## cvzvvc (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm always going with stubble. Keep shaving for me


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 6, 2022)

oldcell said:


> - All study show women prefer men with facial hair, heavy stubble most attractive, clean shaven least attractive
> 
> - All women i talked IRL prefers facial hair
> 
> ...


When u are ethnic with hollow cheeks clean shaven is better.
You look less ethnic more exotic, and skin looks nice, clear and youthful.
Girls say I look good with both but most prefer facial hair on me.
Br I like.to have my bones out and they comment on my clean shaven chiseled jawline and hollow cheeks.

Average jaw and no hollow cheeks/high bf- stubble for sure

Good jaw and hollow cheeks/low bf- clean shaven 

Especially as ethnic clean shaven will increase your dating pool imo


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> You could literally use that logic with ANY looksmax
> 
> Muh hair is cope for wimp skulls
> 
> Muh lifts are cope, just be taller bro!


As u say facial hair=more ethnic, mainly a halo for whites predominantly


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I am speaking about ME and my lived experience. There are definitely pros and cons to both
> 
> Speaking from what real women I have met and slept with have told me this is what I can report:
> 
> ...


An ethnic with hollow cheeks would be better off being shaven wouldn't u say bro? Coz facial hair may give the women negative vibes if they have facial hair due to looking more ethnic?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Having any kind of facial hair is retarded if you have bones + lean as a young guy


Even when late 20s you can pull off looking early 20s if you look after Ur skin, you can genuinely look early 20s for a good 10-12 years beyond 20 imo.


----------



## nietzsche (Jan 6, 2022)

then why does kpop worship exist?
Yes some people can pull off facial hair. Not most


----------

